# All Our Bikes



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

I was thinking since there are so many, "Which bike for me/my girlfriend, etc?" threads, why not start a thread that SHOWS what we ride and when we ride it, as in type of riding, trail, etc. 
You can include weight, parts specs, whatever. :thumbsup: 

So here it goes:


1.) 2009 Intense 6.6SS, medium frame, 38 pounds, DH/Slopestyle/AM riding.
2.) 2007 Santa Cruz V10, small frame, 42 pounds, Pure DH fun!
3.) 2009 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp, medium frame, 27 pounds, trail riding. 
4.) 2008 Santa Cruz Nomad, medium frame, 32 pounds, for trail/AM riding. 

I'm 5'7" tall, ride clipped in for trails but prefer platforms for DH. 
Um, I think that's it for now.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*I'll bite*

1) 2000 Surly Crosscheck road n' chipseal eating monster, somewhere around 53cm- don't know weight, doesn't matter if it's towing #50 of kid + kid stuff + trailer really....
2) Burley bent circa early 2000s. A TANK. Unfortunately my spine gets odd swelling when I try it. Glad I bought it used. 
3) 2002 Marin East Peak size L, right around 28-30lbs before I start loading up the mega-bottles and Mtn Feed bag with fuel.
4) Blauwerk Downhill scooter- 26" wheels, probably at least #35, LONG. Used for trying to kill myself w/ the dogs. Happy to say this evening we accomplished yet another run without encountering a skunk or wiping out.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Great idea!

I ride endurance & XC and have (had?) a Niner Jet9. It was recalled, so I sent it back, and I'll be riding an Air9 while I wait for a new Jet. The Air is arriving/getting built today, so, in the meantime, here's the Jet:


























Edit to add:

(Just built tonight!)









Road Bike (the BH):









BH Carbon Cross:









Surly Crosscheck SS/Fixie combo:


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

In the autumn, I ride my Niner Sir 9 rigid singlespeed quite a bit. it is a really fun bike:


I also sneak in the occasional road ride on my Orbea Diva:


And make periodic jaunts to the farmers market on my old DH hardtail:


In the winter, I spend my time playing in the snow. Life balance is important!

In the spring, we spend a ton of time in the desert, mostly on my 5-inch Orbea Rallon:


And sometimes on my Corsair König, a slopestyle bike:


As the weather warms at home, we spend more time on the pump track, I have a Corsair Ducat for this:


And last but not least, I too, am waiting for my new Jet 9. My Jet was the best XC bike for riding up in the high mountains of Utah, and I can't wait to have the new one. It is a great bike (mine is the white one):


I think that embracing all forms of bikes makes every kind of bike more fun. Learning to ride flats has improved my technical skills (even on the bikes I ride clipless) and spending time on the road makes me stronger. Looking at all these mostly makes me wonder why I don't have a cyclocross bike anymore, ha...

Cheers,
C


----------



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

Great idea! I love my bikes, here they are:

Ibis Mojo SL, small: trail riding, 26.5lbs, 5.5" rear/6" fork
Cannondale Perp, small: lift/DH, 41lbs? 8" rear/ 7" fork
Jamis Xenith Comp, 51": road riding & trainer 

I just upgraded my trailbike from a stumpjumper to the Ibis, but the SJ was also a great bike for the rocky trails here (CT)...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

chuky said:


> ...And last but not least, I too, am waiting for my new Jet 9. My Jet was the best XC bike for riding up in the high mountains of Utah, and I can't wait to have the new one. It is a great bike (mine is the white one):..


How hard was it to swap the silver/black linkages like that? 

Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

super easy. crack into it!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow, really sick stuff here, and I'm happy to see I'm not the only one with some kind of "must-have-multiple-bikes-syndrome!"


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Great idea, and beautiful bikes ladies!!

I typically race XC on my 26" S-Works Epic. At Downieville this past year it weighed in at about 22.6lbs with a big air canister and tube attached to the frame. I think at one point it was down to about 20.5lbs with Maxxis 310 tires, which I have only used once  It's an awesome race bike for me and I was stoked to be able to race on it this past year.










My highest mileage "steed" is my road bike; an 07 Specialized Roubaix Expert with compact double gearing. Gets "steep" on some of the higher grade climbs, but awesome otherwise. I have no idea what it weighs. It's almost completely stock except for an Armadillo front tire and PT (power tap) rear hub. I'm guessing it's 20lbs. It allows me to easily and quickly get in training miles and do regen rides, and I love the SRAM Rival drivetrain with double-tap. I had issues figuring out Shimano shifting when I was first trying out road bikes, and this just "made sense".










I also have an 07(ish) Dos Niner that was my race bike in 2008. At its lightest (1x9 or 2x9) it was around 23.5lbs. I love the 29er platform and the soft tail is great. I had the opportunity to ride my husband's Niner AIR9 in New Mexico last summer (08) and compared to my 29er Canzo (which I rode the rest of the trip) and my Dos Niner softtail, I was shocked at how much more "plush" the soft tail is than a regular HT (hard tail). Currently it's sitting as a SS, which I have unfortunately not gotten to use much this off-season. Not sure on weight; it may have dropped a little due to removing the drivetrain, but probably around 22-23lbs at the low end (depending on what wheelset we put on there).










I also have an AM (all-mountain) rig - Specialized Enduro Expert from 05 that is absolutely "well-loved". It's probably 31lbs and climbs like a pig (no joke I just rode it for the first time in nearly a year :O ). Awesome suspension and a fun play bike, especially since we just sold my Specialized Demo 7 DH (downhill) bike.

A DH play photo just for good measure!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm about 5'12", longish torso, XC rider. After riding for four years on bikes that were, 1st -- too big, then 2nd -- too small... I went custom since I didn't seem to be able to "get it right" on my own.

Seven built me this:










Knowing what sort of TT fit me, and wanting something that would take more abuse and wouldn't transfer as much to my body, I added a boingy bike. One flamingo-pink Titus Switchblade (TALAS):










I also spend quite a bit of time on the road since trails aren't that close and it seems to be soggy all too often, so I have "old faithful", my road bike. It's a '96 Trek OCLV, parts and wheels are newer... almost a frankenbike! 










Ability to travel places often went bu-bye and my riding became totally XC and I started wanting a FS bike that would handle and climb more like my Seven, but be more forgiving on bumpy downhills than a HT w/ 80mm fork. I couldn't afford a whole new bike, so after spending time on eBay and other sites with closeouts, I found a Fox RLC and a Titus RX1 frame (aka budget RacerX). Most of the parts from the SB also fit the new frame, so here's my "mostly new" FS bike:










Edit: I use the same Time ATAC pedals I've had for years and prefer the Terry Men's Fly saddle.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I have:

Bianchi Giro road bike - no idea what it weighs... (I'm the one in the middle with no knee warmers. I don't have a lot of pics of me road biking, mostly a bunch of scenery pics I took with my camera phone...)

















Bianchi P.U.S.S. for XC riding - 21lb singlespeed

















Transition Syren for trail riding - ~35lbs for all purpose riding Now it has a white replacement frame but the rest is the same...

















Ellsworth Dare for DH racing/shuttle/lift served - ~38lbs 
Fixin' to get dirty in 3... 2... 1...









And my Ventana El Cuervo, which is going up for sale as soon as I get it put back together... But still techincally part of my bike quiver right now!


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm a beginner and on my second bike. First was a beat to death Trek 800 and now I have a used Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo. I put V-brakes on it to replace the cantilevers and a shorter stem, so that's about it for mods. 

Can I still hang out here with you guys? Someday when I decide what I want I'll have nicer things. I rode a borrowed Kikapu today that was pretty sweet.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't worry Firecracker. I wasn't going to post on here because I only have 2 bikes LOL

But here goes anyway:

My first: Giant Yukon would recommend it to anyone starting out learned a lot on that bike. Put a Manitou fork on it will a little more travel than the Dart 1. I still ride it around some.

Just recently purchased a Giant Trance. Will probably own it forever. I started some DH stuff this year and it handles it pretty well (beginner here not doing killer drops or anything yet) So next on my list is a DH bike.. maybe next year. 

I'm 5'6 long torso, stubby legs. I have big hands and shoulder so WSD is not for me. My Yukon is a small, but the Trance is a Md. I like the way the bigger bike fits even though I'm right on the edge of being too short.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

PLEASE post up! Don't worry, sometimes I'm embarrassed to have so _many_ bikes. People that don't ride (like at work) just don't get it at all. 
Connie, the rims on that Ventana are AWESOME!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Firecrackerktm said:


> I'm a beginner and on my second bike. First was a beat to death Trek 800 and now I have a used Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo. I put V-brakes on it to replace the cantilevers and a shorter stem, so that's about it for mods.
> 
> Can I still hang out here with you guys? Someday when I decide what I want I'll have nicer things. I rode a borrowed Kikapu today that was pretty sweet.


haha, it just means the disease is still in the early stages...


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I plan to start shopping for a FS next spring  Hubby gave the go-ahead.

Ugh, I hate how that sounds. We check with each other before any major purchase!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Don't worry! My collection is obviously pedestrian, but I'm wearing out drive trains so clearly it's getting the job done. And friends/family still think our collection is nuts. 

The SID fork I upgraded to on my mountain bike is literally worth more than what it's attached to.  I have to say that it's such an improvement that it's been like riding a whole new bike. I don't catch air beyond just hopping a water bar now and then, but that bike has handled everything from long XC rides to getting down the tail end of a local old school freeride trail over and over on my lunch hour rides. 

My advice: Just ride the heck outta what you got and save your money. When parts fall apart, fix/upgrade them. When it can't be fixed or you save enough $$$$, buy another and start the thrash-cycle again. Lather, rinse, repeat. :thumbsup:


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

LOL... it's just life w/ a shared checkbook. We both tell people "I've got to get clearance from the tower first on that".


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Blurs*

2 Blurs - a classic, and my new baby - a blue Blur LTc. That bike pretty much does everything I need it too, so soon I'll be down to one MTB.
1 Steelman road bike 
1 ancient Cannondale F700 for running errands.

I can't believe in the last year I've downsized from 6 to nearly 3. I do miss my Bianchi Puss though (but my knees are very thankful).


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Post up some pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

SuperKat said:


> Connie, the rims on that Ventana are AWESOME!


Maybe pick up some coordinating tires here: http://www.sweetskinztires.com/sweetskinztires/products.aspx


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

*OK, as you asked so nicely *

































The Classic's for sale if anyone's interested (although it doesn't look like this anymore as I took some of the parts for my new ride)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Now retired and at "spare bike" status, King Kikapu build on a Mokomoko frame,










singlespeed I built, Pro Mongoose Ti frame ( 21 lbs)









my very first mountain bike, a Giant hardtail, now converted for errands










my current ride, Specialized FSR Expert


----------



## chick n da woods (May 23, 2006)

I am five foot six and a half....30ish inch inseam..

Here are mine...yes I have been known to name my bikes  

1. SC Nomad...I call her my "big girl bike"....

2. SC Chameleon...My light duty XC "trusty bike"

3. Redline Monocog Flight 29er...Only a few weeks new to me. 
Was looking for a regular size bike for SS'ing fire roads and came upon her. She was a smokin' deal and I plan on riding her all winter long as is. Don't really have a name for her besides "clown bike" because of the wheel size. She sure is a lot of fun. I guess clowns do have fun too....need to change out the seat though....


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

What fun! Resting in my stable now are the following:

My first real mtb compliments of a bf's bday present to be back in 2006, Santa Cruz Superlight, which now acts as my back-up bike



After falling head over heals in love with dirt I upgraded last season to an Ibis Mojo SL



My love of bikes goes beyond dirt since my passion started in 2005 on a Trek 1500. Loving a good road ride with my buddies, I doubled as a roadie this summer and did four centuries and the Death Ride on my new road bike



My favorite mode of transportation is on two wheels so GiGi, my grocery getter, takes me on a daily trip to the market. She's a classic Rock Hopper.



Resting beside them, and just for fun, is a Raleigh XXIX rigid singlespeed and a classic Schwinn


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*my bikes...*

1999 Dekerf Generation, steel frame, v brakes (first bike I lusted for)
2003 or 04? Turner 5 spot (fav bike, love it!)
2008 Turner DHR (not used much, but oh so fun)
2006 Giant Reign (originally built as mini DH bike, but since the DHR, it's neglected)
Fuji steel road bike (with uber easy gears cuz I'm slow)

for grins, my first mtb shot. circa 1994, with my Diamondback Apex, sportin' my new bar ends and toe clips.


----------



## ibikergal (Sep 4, 2006)

I have been riding for some time and have some of my old bikes and some that I ride most of the time.

I am 5' 3" tall so it has been hard to find good bikes that fit well without going custom. 

Titus Eleven that is 650b
Titus Racer X
Canondale tandem
Airborne Zeppelin road bike


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

ibikergal said:


> I am 5' 3" tall so it has been hard to find good bikes that fit well without going custom.


You look about the same build as I have, long legs short torso? I have even found 29ers that fit me well...


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Love the subtle green accents on the first Blur!


----------



## ibikergal (Sep 4, 2006)

Unfortunately I need a standover of about 28" and a top tube of about 21.5" so not much to pick from. The Eleven with 650b get me a little bigger wheel to roll over thing easier and I also run the 650b in the front of the Racer X to slow down the quick steering as well.


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

Just added an S Works Safire to the very small stable. It's a small, which fits me well as I am 5'1.5". It's an 08 that the dealer ordered from Spec at a much better price than it was in 08. :thumbsup: I could never afford the current model year. Tomorrow is its maiden voyage.


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

*my bikes*

i'm 4'10" with a 26" inseam and bikes are hard to find. i too name my bikes

Here's my xxs small titus racer x (sky) next to my 6'5" friend's 29er:










followed by my true fab travel bike (candy). she was custom made for me










i also own a jamis satellite but it basically sits in my garage collecting dust.










i'm currently debating to getting a Titanium hardtail. anyone have any opinions on the 650b's? i'm too short for a 29er but i really want to try bigger wheels.


----------



## fattirebliss (Jun 30, 2007)

Cool Bikes!!! I also have a few in my stable.
1 Titus Racer X 29er 2009 size med 25 1/2 lbs
2 Bianchoi SOK 29er 2008 size med 28 lbs
3 Gary Fisher Rig single speed 29er 2007 painted hot pink size small 
4 Trek Fuel EX8 my only 26" bike size med 2007

I love all my 29ers! I ride in egg beaters, I am 5'6. Hoping to do a few 12 hour races soon
I wish I could post some pics, but I lost my camera in the lake a few weeks ago 

This is one of my old bikes that I use when I do Cowboy Mounted Shooting competitions on my horses. I ride my bike up to where the horses and the arena are. Its always good for a few chuckles!!! How do you get the picture smaller, dang that is huge!!!


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

:eekster: wow, you girls seem to approach bike buying with the same dedication and determination that you do with shoes and handbags! Nice Bikes!

Definitely adherents to the theory that the formula for bike ownership is N+1 where N is the number currently owned!

I'll have to show my wife this thread...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

No, I have more bikes than I do shoes. 

A bike lover is a bike lover... no matter what's under yer skirt.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> No, I have more bikes than I do shoes.
> 
> A bike lover is a bike lover... no matter what's under yer skirt.


I have way more shoes, but that's only cause I don't throw anything away. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6f6rider (Nov 7, 2009)

miss rides a lot said:


> I have way more shoes, but that's only cause I don't throw anything away. :thumbsup:


seek help.


----------



## allie1115 (Nov 26, 2009)

This is an excellent thread! Thank you ladies. I especially found it beneficial to see your full suspension bikes with your respective height/inseam. As for your bikes....I am totally speechless! Rock 'on Girls!


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

Here is my first dual suspension. I quit riding a few years back and got into it again a year ago. And got a new bike! An Epic but with disc brakes and twisty shifters and other stuff I have no clue about. My BF is a bike mechanic. 
I have a Stumpjumper hardtail and my first bike was aTrek Antelope. Jeez that thing weighs a ton but my 16 year old likes it. 
My very first bike--and I rode it in the woods and everywhere else, my dad got for me when I was 12. A Raleigh 10 speed. Right now my BF is getting it into rideable shape again for me, just because it has languished for far too long. Next bike on the list is a cross bike--I'm thinking a Redline conquest.

Oh and I am about 5 feet 7 or 8 and weigh about 130. I have a long torso so finding bikes to fit isn't a problem.

Is loving bikes a disease?


----------



## autoduel (Feb 2, 2004)

My wife's custom painted MKIII


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

WOW.... got the beautiful blingity bling goin' on there!!!


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

here's the latest addition to my stable. she's already been on two epic rides and her first race will be on sunday. she rides like a dream! i can't believe the amount of stuff i'm climbing and getting over with her.



















as i said before, i'm 4'10" and only two bikes fit me. i now own both a XXS pivot mach 4 and a XXS titus racer x


----------



## saratabana (Mar 2, 2010)

*MTB Cairo, Egypt*

Hi!! I'm Sasa. Check out my pic mountain biking in EGYPT!!!  :thumbsup:


From Drop Box


----------



## saratabana (Mar 2, 2010)

From http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sred...LBUM&id=5444015928798841425&feat=embedwebsite


----------



## curry (Oct 14, 2007)

My ride


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

this thread is pure secks. i'm wiping drool off my keyboard now. the riding shots are as hot as the bikes! i can't wait until i grow up and can have awesome shots like those.


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

*Our current rides*

My 1994 Ti Kona Hei Hei
boyfriends Nebula Blue 2010 Ellsworth Epiphany
my Red Velvet 2010 Ellsworth Epiphany


----------



## ianpinder (Jun 14, 2007)

Some really nice bikes here. I thought I had alot of bikes, but some of you make me feels better


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

ooh, is that dangerboy on your brakes?



curry said:


> My ride


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 1, 2004)

After the birth of our daughter we thinned out the stable a little bit, so I'm down to two bikes.

A small Intense 5.5 (XC, trail riding, and baby hauling)



















and a small Intense M6 for pure DH goodness


----------



## MyMelody_Jessica (Jun 6, 2010)

*Greeting from CNY*

Hi, Jessica here from CNY, and this is my 4th season riding. I ride an 06 Giant Trance, a Fuji road bike (a steal off of craigslist to see if I liked it) and just picked up an old 60's cruiser that we are refinishing for a night on the town bike. I also have an 8 year old daughter and a 9 year old son that each rides a Raleigh Rowdy (pink and blue respectively).


----------



## FreeSoul87 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, I feel pretty incompetent seeing all these bikes having been low on cash at the beginning of this year, I went and bought a Power X Men 26" from Walmart for $88.00 (yes I know, most these bikes on here are probably up passed $400.00 but I can't afford that right now). My next dream bike is at Dick's Sporting Goods and hopefully I'll be buying it soon. Please don't laugh at me 

Exactly how do you go about putting a photo on here (if there is a trhead, I have not seen it)? I'm used to just uploading them from my computer on other sites, but this one is different.


----------



## RHLee83 (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is a picture I took of my bike yesterday.

2010 Haro Flightline Sport
Spank Tweet Tweet Rims
Spank Royola Handlebar
Snafu Stem
Tioga Platform Pedals
SDG Bel Air Saddle
Lizard Skins Custom Grips
WTB 2.5 Weirwolf Tires

I hope that i attached the picture correctly. Sorry if I did it wrong.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

I am using my husbands ID to troll and post. My 2010 Trek Fuel EX7 and me.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

FreeSoul87 said:


> Wow, I feel pretty incompetent seeing all these bikes having been low on cash at the beginning of this year, I went and bought a Power X Men 26" from Walmart for $88.00 (yes I know, most these bikes on here are probably up passed $400.00 but I can't afford that right now). My next dream bike is at Dick's Sporting Goods and hopefully I'll be buying it soon. Please don't laugh at me
> 
> Exactly how do you go about putting a photo on here (if there is a trhead, I have not seen it)? I'm used to just uploading them from my computer on other sites, but this one is different.


somewhere below the reply box is "upload images" which will pull them off the hard drive. Or, you can hotlink with the image link button above the dialogue box, it has a yellow square with a mountain in it.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Barny's Turner 5-Spot:



















Her Turner Flux:




























Turner 6-Pack:



















Fatback snow/sand bike:



















Litespeed Ghisallo Ti road:



















There are others, but that's a good start.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

*Giant Reign 0, 2008*

I am new here and new to mnt biking. I have been riding road bikes and dirt bikes all my life and wanted to try something new. I live in Northern AZ and have oodles of trails to ride.










I bought this used, some things were already changed and some I did myself.
Reign 0 size small
2010 RS revelation race 150
Fox RP23
Mavic Crossmax XL (way overkill, want something lighter)
XTR Cassette 11-34, XTR chain
XT cranks 175 (wish they were 170)
Selle An-atomica titanico saddle
Oury grips
Giant contact seatpost and handlebars 690
Sunline V1 AM stem 50
Alligator wind cutter rotors
Wellgo mag ti pedals
Trail King UST (way heavy)
Brakes and drivetrain stock
With heavy tires it weighs 28 lbs, with nevegals it weighed 26.4

I have only 3 amazing rides on it as of today, and this thing is awesome. I made a very choice!

Brenda


----------



## monkeywrenchMoose (Feb 23, 2010)

Just wanted to say that there are a lot of cool bikes in here. 

Some of you girls have some impressive collections of bikes!


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

An update (using my husband's ID again), me on a rental at Snowshoe. It was a blast!.... even though the last day I crashed hard on Missing Link and am going to have surgery tomorrow on my shoulder. No worries, I'll be back!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Let's try this video-style.


----------



## ICAsh (Sep 24, 2009)

No photo of my first bike (specialized myka ht), but here's my new baby, 2011 Giant Anthem X3W. Now if only it would stop raining nonstop...


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

tscheezy said:


> Let's try this video-style.
> 
> snip


nice video, looks like a lot of time and equipment went into making it, what trail was that?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

It wasn't a crazy effort. Just a few shots here and there over the course of a couple of rides using a pair of GoPro cameras.

The trails are all "secret" singletracks on Kodiak Island, Alaska.


----------



## Scarlett (Sep 24, 2010)

My new girl.... 'Stella'








Specialised Camber Elite FSR

Will hunt out pics of my other rides....


----------



## rrivas11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Any XC Bikes for sale?*

Ladies,

I am looking for a used XC for my girlfriend. Full suspension would be great. She is 5'4", so probably a small frame size. Appreciate any help!


----------



## rrabike (Apr 7, 2009)

*2011 Yeti AS-R 5*

I just got a new 2011 Yeti AS-R 5 and am l loving it! It climbs like a dream and still has the necessary suspension for the downhill. I purchased a size small frame and am 5'6". The 10th gear in the rear was certainly a selling point for me - an extra gear for climbing!


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

*Bikes!!!*

My everything bike is a Giant STP. I'm not sure what year it is, I bought the frame of some 16 year old kid and built it up with spare parts. Pike for, Margura Louise FR brakes, sram drive-train (I'll get around to getting a front derailleur one day), a wheelset from my old Chumba, and Minion 2.5 tires. Size small.

Just built up and ready for a ride:









My DH/FR bike is a 2009 (I think) medium Transition Syren Frame. Same thing, bought the frame and built it up myself because I didn't like the spec. I'm still not sure why bike shops think that women's bikes should come with crappy parts.I've built it up with: Totem fork, DHX 5 shock, Saint brakes, derailleur, shifters. Mavic 721's on saint hubs, minion 2.5 tires. I did break down and take the Saint cranks off to put on Atlas FRs for the winter (I needed a granny gear to peddle it up the mountain). The Saint cranks with the straightline chain guide will go back on this summer. Chromag Fubar OSX and seat round out the the build...Although I'm not happy with the bars as they've got some cosmetic defects.

In Whistler on Cut Yer Bars. Riding with a 66 up front for now...









Mt Fromme for a December ride. The Totem is finally on!


----------



## mtnishy (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful bikes on here, ladies... I'm in lust! I've just started out, so I'm riding a Scott Contessa hardtail, completely stock. Love it so far- really great bike for a beginner. I've just gotten clipped in, working with Time ATAC pedals- we'll see how they go! I hear great things about them and I can't wait to get more miles in!


----------



## periwinklekog (May 16, 2009)

*Stompy*

2009 Redline Monocog, with upgrades:

--Truvativ Stylo cranks and GXP Bottom bracket (took at least two pounds off!)
--Surly SS cog and chainring (Currently 20 x 32 for what was a _very_ muddy cyclocross season but will switch to a probably an 18 cog for upcoming short-track season)
--Misfit Psycles FU2-bar w/CODA brake levers (pink housing was NOS from my local shop and I don't know where to find more pink lined brake housing -- anyone?)
--Crank Bros. 5050XX pedals (every hole loaded with a pin; I can't run clipless so I use these and grabby shoes. No problems so far in two seasons)
--KMC 610X singlespeed chain

This continues to be a great bike for me -- a little heavy for suitcasing over 'cross barriers but since short-track is my primary interest and I can really only swing one off-road bike it's a small penalty to pay. The 26" wheels make this a nimble and fun ride.


----------



## ICAsh (Sep 24, 2009)

My newest addition: '11 Surly Cross Check. OK OK it's not a mtb (my Giant Anthem is above) but it's new and I'm excited and I wanted to show it off


----------



## ICAsh (Sep 24, 2009)

jaclynj said:


>


Nice! I'm dreaming of a fat bike in exactly that color...sigh...someday....


----------



## srebeccan (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow. I look at all these awesome photos and only hope that one day I'll be able to ride like that! Brand new to biking. I just got a Specialized Myka HT Disc and loving it. Now I just need to learn how to take it off road!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

You ladies _*impress the hell*_ out of me!!!

My next mission is to sway my hiker GF to ride MTB...She don't think she can do it. I think she can...if she is already hiking 12+ miles.


----------



## tyranniux (Apr 7, 2009)

*posting on behalf of the GF*

Hey all, amazing bikes!

GF asked me to post her baby!

mostly XC and road but I'm trying to coax her into the trail centres this summer.
Gotta say even with my rides which have had silly money spent on them, our lasses ride is still my fav. looks the biz (pic does not do the frame colour justice at all) and doesnt weigh anything!

2008 Specialized Era Comp.










happy riding


----------



## chong (Mar 4, 2011)

ICAsh said:


> No photo of my first bike (specialized myka ht), but here's my new baby, 2011 Giant Anthem X3W. Now if only it would stop raining nonstop...


Given your comment you probably haven't ridden it much, but this is on my wife's list of bikes to demo this season. She'd love to hear any impressions you have when you get more ride time in.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

An update to my wife's trance in this thread.


----------



## xtremgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

ooooh those are nice wheels! blue theme is nice too


----------



## itsjosstime (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Gals,

Beautiful shots you all have here! I hope to one day obtain some action shots of my bike as well :thumbsup: 

I recently got into this newfound sport so consider me a COMPLETE rookie. However, I am so excited about it! Below is an image of my first bike ever, which I recently bought and now hope to use more than anything else, for I love it and mtb so far!

It's a 2010 Specialized Hardrock with disc brakes.


Happy riding everyone!


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Specialized Safire Expert 2010... now modified to have flat pedals...


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

*2008 Giant Reign*

My first bike got stolen last month, here is the replacement only this one is new!

*Frame: 2008 Giant Reign Small
*Fork: Rev RLT ti maxle
*Shock: RP-2
*Wheels: Stans ZTR Crest
*Shifters/Cass/R. Derailleur: XO
*F. Derailleur: 2004 XTR
*Brakes: Hygia Elite
*Rotors: Alligator serration
*Bars: RF Sixc
*Stem/Seatpost: Thomson
*Cranks: DaVinci 167.5
*Pedals: Ritchey Pro Paradigm
*Saddle: WTB Deva
*Grips: Oury
*Chain: KMC X9SL
Weight: 25.1 w/pedals


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 25, 2009)

This is my '08 Trance X2, size Medium
I am 5'7" and with a shorter stem the M has a lot better handling for me.

so far I have upgraded:

Crankset: RaceFace Deus 170mm
Stem: RaceFace Evolve 70mm
Handlebars: Easton EA70
Saddle: Terry Falcon
Shifter Cables: JagWire Hyper Celeste


----------



## CrimsonFox (Nov 19, 2008)

Hardtail:









FS:


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

Me and my Ibis Mojo riding one of my favorite trails


----------



## kpeach (Apr 15, 2011)

*My Stable*

The Cross Check is my every day ride/touring bike.

The white bike (Fuji Sundance) was originally my grandmother's MTB (circa 1993), and it was updated this year/converted to SS. It's a fun bike.

The Spot is my trail bike. Recently unloaded my Carbon Road bike-- done being a roadie. Just not for me these days.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

My wife wanted me to post her bike up, and it just happens to be with mine. Hers is a 2006 Trek Fuel EX7 WSD, stock except for the Shimano SPD's, pink Specialized lock on grips, www.purelycustom.com anodized pink headset cap complete with monkeys, and pink star stickers that are her new trademark.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

This is my new ride. I am stoked beyond stoke!


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

Supermoto thjat thing is SHA_WEET !!! jealous


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just picked this up wednesday. Its a Felt ZW75.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

My new Ibis Mojo SL


----------



## Bonkbonk (Apr 20, 2008)

tscheezy said:


> Barny's Turner 5-Spot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slinky750 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's my wifes Myka Comp with my Stumpy....we are thinking about upgrading her to a Myka FSR Elite soon, like in the next week! She is loving mountain biking... also a pic of her road bike and relaxin at the top after a 5 mile climb!


----------



## chong (Mar 4, 2011)

My wife's new Mach4:


Jess new bike by ch0ng, on Flickr


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Is that a beer bottle? Nice.


----------



## MTBDucky (Mar 5, 2011)

*My babies*

My first and all around bike. Good for flowy xc trails. 
Mostly crappy stock parts, new grips (odi ruffian teal ), upgraded brake pads,
replaced rear wheel (no more stupid mega range cassette/ free wheel!!!), 
Firex crankset, and panaracer fire xc's.










My XC bike 










Bought this 2007 Fuji Tahoe SL XC Race Frame with a few parts for STUPID cheap. LOVE this bike so far :thumbsup:

Marzocchi Corsa Micro Ti 100m XC fork (RLO)
Alex Rims/Speed King 2.2 tires (came with)
Fuji Handbars (Came with)
ODI Ruffian Grips
FSA 170 mm crankset
Purple flat pedals
SRAM mixed components x.7/x.9
Avid Juicy Threes 7" FR 6" Rear
Selle San Marco Saddle


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

Bought this new in 2003, rode it that summer then
stuck it in the back of the garage until taking it out
again this summer. First year of ownership the
front derailleur broke from a crash and was replaced with a
shimano deore. Stock seat was brutal and was
replaced with something more comfy. Other than
that it's stock and works well for the type of
easy trail riding I do with it. I still love the bike and
have no plans or reason to replace with anything else
and only have time for one so this is it.


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

*addition to my stable*

new additions to my stable last year. i just gotten around to posting pictures.

1. XXS Pivot Mach 4
2. 45cm Salsa Casseroll
3. old schwinn i used for pub crawls and grocery runs

i swear the Mach 4 has a hemi in her and the casseroll is the perfect for my commute to work.


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

that is a beautiful bike. how's she handling the trails?


----------



## swinkey (Apr 27, 2005)

2010 Pivot Firebird








2010 Pivot Mach 429








2011 Pivot Mach 5.7


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

*Commencal Supreme 24*

if 6 bikes weren't enough, i picked up another one last week.

a commencal supreme 24. 140mm travel on 24" wheels


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

My new ride!


----------



## zingiberish (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey there! 

Super-psysched to join the women's mtb thread. 

My mountain bike is an Independent 'Deluxe' -- I wanted to get into dirt-riding this spring, and guess what showed up on Craiglist in my size?

So far, Indy and I have done a lot of fire trails. I'm fairly proud that my first time on technical singletrack was two runs of the Downieville Downhill trail this July (pictured). 

I've got 8.5 bikes total -- too many to share, except the newest acquisition. Possibly the opposite of a mountain bike -- it's an aluminum lugged carbon road bike -- except that I just tried out my new ultra-light bike packing kit on it. Rode 60 miles this Saturday, camped out, and 80 miles back home, in record time. I'm so excited to throw the kit on the Indy for some off-road touring!


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

looking all the bikes it is great . i have been riding since march of this yr. dont have a bike of my own yet but i ride any bike i can.


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

*great bike !!!! it looks like a great ride !*

love your bike !


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

Andrea138 said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I ride endurance & XC and have (had?) a Niner Jet9. It was recalled, so I sent it back, and I'll be riding an Air9 while I wait for a new Jet. The Air is arriving/getting built today, so, in the meantime, here's the Jet:
> 
> that sucks bike being recalled at least your getting a new bike . keep riding


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

zingiberish said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Super-psysched to join the women's mtb thread.
> 
> ...


hope you love dirt riding ! i do it is a great release!


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

Plauscha said:


> My new ride!


your bike looks great !


----------



## Hartmame (Sep 25, 2011)

*small bike stable...*

Ok, I'm 5'4" with a 29 inseam.

16" Specialized RockHopper early 1990's (sold)

14" Kona Kula 1995 (still my main bike) swapped out the tires right away and then swapped out the Ritchey canti's for V-brakes.

15" Jamis Dakar Comp tried the dual suspension and didn't like it. Using the drivetrain for a commuter bike build then will want to sell this frame.

Med. GT ZuM frame currently building it up from parts.

I also have 3 unicycles: 20" Schwinn, 24" Miyata, 26" Yuni


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

My Santa Cruz Heckler


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

love the green heckler !


----------



## Muddbunnies Riding (Oct 10, 2011)

There are so many bike out there to choose from eh?! I am in the market for a new DH bike... currently using a Giant Reign X1 as my "DH" bike... but i think it's time for a true DH bike!! Whistler bike park has just closed for the season (today is last day!) and by next year's opening, i'd like to have a DH bike... so, lots of time to shop around... I am thinking the Glory, if i'm gonna stick with Giant, but I like the looks of the Wilson too!


----------



## scream5204 (Nov 1, 2007)

tscheezy said:


> It wasn't a crazy effort. Just a few shots here and there over the course of a couple of rides using a pair of GoPro cameras.
> 
> The trails are all "secret" singletracks on Kodiak Island, Alaska.


<sigh> ...alaska.

Ga sucks.


----------



## timewizard (Nov 21, 2009)

This is my Turner Sultan


----------



## brandykill (Feb 6, 2008)

*one of my bikes*

Just picked up new race bike. 2012 jamis D29 Pro. Rides so awesome...why did I wait so long to get a 29'er??


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Love all the bikes on here! Great to see women doing DH. So far I've got a Cannondale Trail SL2 and then an old style Evil Sovereign that I'm currently building. The Sov is going to be my do it all bike for am and a little dh. The build is going real slow right now, but hopefully it'll be done by summer.


----------



## YouAin'tGotJack (Jan 23, 2012)

love the bikes!


----------



## hammy07 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi, sorry to jump on this thread. Not sure if it is appropriate but not sure where else to post this question. I am new to this forum. I am researching new bikes. Looking to buy one this week. I currently have a low-end Giant 'mountain bike' but am looking to upgrade a bit. My budget is £500 (I live in the UK). I have narrowed my choices down to two, that are slightly above budget (typical!). One is the Fuji Taho 4.0 2011 and the other is the Specialized Myka HT Elite 2011. Both are now £550 with the Fuji previously being £749 and the Specialized previously £679.

Looking through the buying advice in the Mountain Bike World website it seems that the Fuji has a better standard of rear derailleur and perhaps a bette make of forks. All of the other components read like a foreign language to me. 

As both bikes are on sale in a national retailer (with only one shop within 80 miles of me) I am not able to test them out for myself. Also, their reduced price also means reduced stock so I need to act fast to get a bike in my size. 

I am a woman of 5 foot 3 inches. I will be using the bike for trails, (a little) bumpy downhills and on road/pathways/cycle tracks. 

I would like a bike that offers the best quality value for money and would really appreciate your advice.

Thank you : )


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Feb 8, 2012)

*My Rides*

Hey ya'll, love your bikes.....

I am a newbie, just into mtb for a couple months now.....

Haven't been able to figure out how to upload pics......but, bike #1 is a 2004 Trek 4900 I bought used to see if I was gonna like mtb riding, and, I LOVE IT!! The bike I bought is a man's 21" frame....I am 5' 7' it is tooooo big for me but rode it until I decided what I wanted my next bike to be.....and that brings me to bike #2....2012 Trek 4300 16" frame and man do I love it....gotta do alittle tweeking to it as bike #1 reach is more comfortable with a slight riser stem but hey, I will ride her til I can get that changed!!


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just got this Blur LT, it is SOOO much lighter than my Bullit! Still dialing in the suspension. Air doesn't seem as easy to pin down as coil.










Weight aside nothing compares to my Bullit. My true love...










I like the Bullit so much I also have DH version


----------



## RJEAN0525 (Mar 25, 2012)

*hello all*

I am new to the forum and love seeing women out there riding. I am currently riding a 2011 Specialized Camber Comp and love it !!!!!!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

My BMC Speedfox


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

I like the gold!


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

In honor of my injury recovery and impending return to dirt, here are my beloved two bikes  My Jamis Dakar XC Comp and my full custom Gunnar - may 2012 be filled with many rides and smiles and no season-ending injuries this year!


----------



## Slinky750 (Apr 6, 2010)

my wife on her Myka fsr elite.. this was her first ride of the season!


----------



## jgirl538 (Apr 3, 2012)

Love the bikes, everybody - thanks for sharing! I'm new to mountain biking and am in the market for a bike, so it's fun to see what you all ride. Currently I commute on my Surly Steamroller and compete in triathlons on my Blue T16, and I can't wait to add another bike to the stable.


----------



## Judith (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey All: I'm new to this site and new to mountain biking and I first want to thank you for SAVING MY LIFE. I made BOO BOO numero uno and went to the local Walmart (stone me to death in the courtyard) and bought something I read about in the Beginners' Bikes forum. Immediately Returned it with their crappy Coleman tent with the sticking zippers and patched up seams. Now i have $250 burning a hole in my pocket and can match that for a decent bike I can grow into and enjoy this sport on. I don't want to pay over $600. I'm in touch with REI annd local bike stores in Albuquerque, NM. I live outside the city in an area called the East MTNS. How appropriate for my new sport. Anyway, I'm going to test drive the Marins, GTs, Treks, and maybe Giants (It doesn't look like Specialized makes female hoppers) AND WHATEVER ELSE YOU TELL ME TO CHECK OUT. I know I need a hardtail whatever that means. Are linear brakes OK or will disc be better? I'm 5 5 ave build and 55 yrs. old in pretty good shape except when i fall down. Please help with input. I don't plan to race or go up and down the Grand Canyon. I just want to enjoy the sport and back roads of my land of enchantment! Judith


----------



## Judith (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh my Gd those are amazing bikes. I love the green one and have to look this hop online.What will you recommend for this newbe??????? Judith


----------



## Alice88 (May 12, 2012)

Me on my Trek Remedy. Will get some upgrades soon, but love the bike


----------



## EllsEpiffer (Apr 25, 2012)

My 2009 Ellsworth Epiphany

















My Surly CrossCheck









and my 1971 Schwinn Breeze


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I just got a brand new Wahoo 29er disc! I am not going to post a pic yet because it is pretty much exactly as it looked when it left the store less my pedals and seat from my old bike. I'm pretty excited to have a nice bike now though. I was riding an old old Gary Fisher and it wasn't the right size anyway so this is a big step even though the Wahoo is not the top of the line bike. It's a vast improvement so I'm happy.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 21, 2011)

*Me and my Dragon*

This is me with my Jamis Dragon 29er. She's a steel beast and bit heavy at 30 lbs., but that'll just make me stronger right?


----------



## MonkeyAnne (Jun 10, 2012)

First bike: My son's Walmart special. I trashed 2 derailleurs and decided a Real Bike would be less expensive in the long run.
Second bike: The Frankenbike. A basic blue Trek hardtail (will they ever get imaginative with color?), no brakes, shifters, or anything on it matched, and I decided if I was still riding it in three years, I'd buy a Real Bike.
Third bike: A purple Ellsworth Truth that I have loved and ridden the wheels off a couple times. A Real Bike. But I want something new, because all the other girls are going 29er.
My next bike? Demoing a carbon Trek Top Fuel. It's grey and ugly as homemade sin and eats up everything in sight like a 17-year-old boy on a growth spurt. But the ride is pretty great! I just try not to look down at it too much.


----------



## jdigjudy (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow - you guys have AWESOME bikes. I'm looking at a new beginner bike (and I mean, wimpy, fraidy-cat beginner). I've been a trail RUNNER for years, but injury has me looking at bikes. 29 seems too big to start with. I was looking at REI's Marin Bear Valley Women's bike in a serious look. I know they'll measure me and fit me which seems to be important. And I've looked at components with ignorance - looking at prices to see what's "better" since I don't know otherwise..
Any word on the Marin Bear Valley? Is Novara a better brand? $500 is my price range - I'm of the mind that I need to really learn to ride on a basic bike - nothing too fancy (they have a Scott Contessa 30 on sale, too).. (of course - ha, both of these are $600/$650)...
So, what's a not-fancy basic, good-enough for beginning/intermediate trail riding bike?


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

My new DH/FR bike. 2009 Canfield Can-Diggle, 34.5 lbs, 8inch travel


----------



## hike-run-bike (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's my Yukon FX. Started back in March having never been on a mountain bike. As a matter of fact, I hadn't even been on a bike since 1990. (yeah, I 'm a 50+ master class ;-) But I started MTB as cross training for trail running, and now the bike is my passion!

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

*blushes*

A beater bike. Every bike here embarasses mine. Even the other beaters.

I will just give a link, it isn't even worth taking a picture of. Parts are all stock except the accessories and saddle. I have the 16" woman's frame (which is too big for me at 5'3"). I am slowly piecing together a real bike from the bargain bins, but it is months away. I am not sure if my Diamondback even has that long left in it considering how often and where I ride :/
BikePedia - 1996 Diamondback Outlook Complete Bicycle

I am building a real bike on a 14" woman's Haro V2 frame (maybe 2006? Not positive on the year), so it still won't be nearly as nice as most stuff here. But I am gonna be proud as **** about it and post pictures all over as soon as I get it all together


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, if it's old and rigid, that just makes you more badass 

dont fret about the bike. having a nice light bike just makes your life easier while riding, but the opposite doesnt make you any less a rider!

(i was shredding my first two months on a magna comfort cruiser, haha)


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

So THAT is why everyone on the trail acts so surprised and impressed when they see me riding around! 

Today was the first day the bike flat out pissed me off. I wanted to take a trail that was a step up. I looked at the hill, and knew gawd damned well I could ride it. Stopping or controlling my speed in any way, however... I turned around and found some bunny hops to play on. While turning to the path, bike skidded into the middle of the path instead of slowing down, as if to just let me know I made the right choice. I had to jump off to get it under control before I hit a rock. I went through the bunny hills then walked it down the rest of the way, which was just as steep as the section I just bypassed. I really wanted to try to get my first taste of airtime :/

I bombed down my regular route like bat outta hell and went over as many large rocks in the rock garden as I could handle. That'll show it! 

Now, don't get me wrong, I am actually enjoying the full rigid and plan to tune my suspension in pretty tight. I didn't like squish when I tried it. This bike I'm on just doesn't exactly inspire much confidence towards it's reliability...

Haha, sorry about the rant  I have avoided openly *****ing about the bike until now. Straw that broke the back and all that today >.< I can still work on the sections on my regular route, and get those down top notch


----------



## swiftchick (Nov 10, 2012)

the stable's getting a little crowded. The front one is my newest addition - Specialized Myka 29er. I got it after testing a Specialized Hardrock, and because it was a good Craigslist find. Then I went to the LBS and spent up all the money I'd saved by buying used on shoes and pedals. Woohoo!

and sorry it's so big, help on resizing this would be nice. I tried doing it through my photobucket acct but no luck. As is you can enjoy three bikes in their full glory


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I just added a '13 Specialized Epic Expert Carbon 29... well, kinda. It's on layaway  I've about had it with my '12 Giant Rainier 29er 0. I can't even bear to look at it anymore. And what do you know, the new bike has no pink on it, haha.


----------



## jayseakay (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

I Just finished this bike for my gf in the hopes of getting her into mtb's 
$60 for a 08 myka comp with v brakes and shot tires off CL 
I added avid bb5 brakes, sun rims w/ Deore hubs, Panaracer fire xc tires, SRAM x7 shifters, and a botranger saddle. I didn't wanna buy new then her hate it so building this was fun if nothing else.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my first bike was a myka disc and it got me hooked! good luck.


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

*My Wife's bike Fang*

My wife's GT. The bike started as a bare frame from Nashbar for $98. (didn't include rear shock and was a horrible brown color). I built it up with a 2 by 10 drive train to start, but she had problems with the front shifting due to nerve damage in her hand from a horse riding accident when she was a professional equestrian. The front mech would move away from the chainrings as the suspension compresses and combined with her weak thumb, she couldn't make it work. I adapted the frame to accept hammerschmidt, and Jess loves the current set up with front shifting problems a thing of the past. The chain line is a lot better now as well being an 83 by 150 set up, instead of the 73 by 150 stock set up.

She is doing great as a beginning rider. She is really pleased at how much of her hunter/jumper skills adapt to bike riding.


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

Purchased my new 9 Zero 7 about 6 months ago. Enjoyed it a few times this summer on the shores of Lake Ontario & have been averaging 4-5 rides a week since the snow started flying. Unfortunately we are having a unseasonably warm week and the snow is almost gone from high temps & rain :madman:


----------



## Judith (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh my god. I love your 9zero7.Fantastic. I have snow here too. In answer to the women looking for beginner bikes i was too. Since I last posted here in april of 2012, I purchased a KONA TIKA MTN BIKE 26" tires sized to me. Got it on sale for about $750. Added Armadillor tires becuase I was getting so many flats from goatsheads. I REALLY MISS THE GT KARAMGORAM 29r that i returned to store because of all the flats. I blamed the tires. The i found a Fuji Absolute 3 on BbikesDirect online for only $400 to use as a road bike. I like it's straight handlebars. Less spooky. I live at 7000' in mtns of nm and could see myself on the above. I need to research it.


----------



## tommillers (May 12, 2009)

Hi Msrutzie,
I know this is an old thread, but I was looking for a matching pink fork for my wifes pink Yeti, and came across the pics of your Ibis with pink fork on google.
Can you tell me what model that fork is?? It looks like a Manitou R7, but I cant find any info on it. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

My "first" bike, an '05 Giant Yukon, aka "Jack" with virtually no original parts:








Then there is my Misfit Dissent, 29er SS, aka "Missy" (yeah, that was original)








And finally, my Giant Trance X 29er, aka "Merlin" (he's magic!)


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

2012 Surly Necromancer Pugsley







2011 Salsa Casseroll







2010 Surly Conundrum








These were all purchased this year. Prior to these, I had a KHS Crest MTB for about 10 years while my kids were little and I had no "me" time. Before that, I worked in a bike shop and had a revolving door of various bikes. Voodoo, Redline, Torker, Gary Fisher, KHS, Univega, IronHorse, Diamond Back, Quintana Roo, Lotus.
One constant is I like steel as a material. Other than that, I swear I am all over the place for rides.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I'm 169cm (5ft7) and have just brought an Apollo Taos C 17" (2010 model I think ......it was half price anyway  )

I've put on slightly wider bars (replacing stock Easton EA50's 640mm and 95mm stem wth FSA XC281 680mm and Funn 50mm stem Also changed out the wheels purely because the ProLite Arvier's I had on the other bike have sealed hubs as opposed to the Alex rims with Formula Hubs that came with the bike.

It's my first carbon HT and I'm pretty stoked, fits me well too. I was riding a 19" Brodie Kinetic (circa 2000 or 2001) which seemed to fit ok in comparison, but I think had a shorter ETT than most 19" bikes, standover wasn't a huge issue since I don't ride that much dirt these days, would love to but where I live and time are a big factor.

Anyhow this bike is so much fun to ride to work and hopefully get out onto the trails one day....









We brought one the same for my Husband but a 19" version, although I think I'll swap his 110mm stem and put my 95mm on there since I don't need it, he's not that much taller than me so probably would be a bit stretched out I imagine, but he's not that into riding so wouldn't be fussed either way and probably won't even notice the difference which :thumbsup:

Must say I really hated the handling with the long stem (95mm), I imagine it's something one would eventually get used to, but I am much happier now that the 50mm is on there!


----------



## Storms85 (Feb 5, 2013)

Schwinn Cutter 


Cannondale Trail SL 4


Felt F5 (This was the day I brought it home, so the reflectors are gone and it does have pedals now!)


Yeti SB 66


----------



## tommillers (May 12, 2009)

Hi Msrutzie,
I was just curious about the pink Manitou on your Mojo SL. It looks like an R7?
Is that some custom one-off, or did manitou have a limited edition run of pink manitous at some point as far as you know?
I couldnt find any info on it, and would really like to get my hands on one for my wifes pink Yeti. Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Guess I haven't posted mine yet...









Still trying to decide on a name! So far, I have come up with Jerboa (cause it was built for riding in the desert, and is made up of random parts) or Javelina (cause it looks like a pig!)


----------



## tommillers (May 12, 2009)

*Dream Pink Yeti*









I came across this thread while looking for a pink suspension fork to upgrade my wifes Pink and brushed alloy Yeti ASR.
Now that I see that people are posting their bikes, I figured let me post Susans.

Its a large size limited edition ASR-SL, with a Sram X0 "Pinkslip" drivetrain, and tons of other goodies.
Carbon rims, FSA SLK post and stem, and tons of other high end bling.
Weighs in at 23 lbs with pedals as pictured.

Sadly she barely rides anymore, so the bikes for sale.


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

I ride a Lapierre Zesty 314L, almost completely non standard and custom powder coated. Took quite a while to get how I wanted and now I've got it that way Im considering swapping!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Golf_Chick said:


> I ride a Lapierre Zesty 314L, almost completely non standard and custom powder coated. Took quite a while to get how I wanted and now I've got it that way Im considering swapping!
> 
> View attachment 826243
> View attachment 826244


Gorgeous bike! What don't you like about it that you're considering swapping?


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

The forks are the basic forks that came with the frame when I bought it and they're pretty flippin basic so im looking at upgrading them either way. I've heard rave reviews about the bronson carbon and have always been a big santa cruz fan so thinking of swapping. A bit bonkers really seeing as Ive gone to the effort of replacing so many rubbish components that came with it like the headset and bottom bracket. It rides pretty well but I would like to try a carbon frame from a lightness perspective. Would like to be able to throw it around a bit more and figured having poor strength compared to the OH I might do well with something a bit lighter.


----------



## Circusbike (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is my current bike. It took me a while to find my perfect match, but I think this might be the one. I have a dropper post on order


----------



## mtbikergirl17 (Feb 27, 2011)

*My Bikes*

I've been mostly lurking as of late but thought I should finally share my bikes- I love them all, but my mountain bike is definitely my favorite! And yes, I had to have my husband help me with the specs 









2011 Specialized S-Works Stumpjumper 26"
Formula RX Brakes
SRAM X0/XX 10spd Drivetrain
S-Works Carbon Cranks
3T LTD Seatpost
3T Pro Stem
S-Works Carbon Bar
Chris King Hubs laced to No Tubes Alpine Rims
Specialized S-Works Fast Trak Tires
Specialized Ruby Pro Carbon Saddle
Crank Brothers Eggbeater Pedals

Weight: 19lbs









2011 Specialized Amira Comp
3T Pro Handlebar, Stem, Seatpost
Campagnolo Chorus 11spd Drivetrain
Campy Record Brakes
Speedplay Light Action Pedals
Specialized Ruby Expert Ti saddle
DT Swiss 340 hubs to Stan's Alpha 340 rims (everyday wheels)
Michelin Pro Race 4 tires
Enve 45 Tubulars to DT Swiss 240 (race wheels)
Specialized S-Works Tubies

Weight: 17.5lbs w/everyday wheels, 16lbs with tubies








2012 Specialized Crux Expert
Specialized S-Works Carbon Post and Bars/3T Pro Stem
TRP CX 8.4 Brakes
Campagnolo Chorus 11spd Drivetrain
S-Works Carbon Cranks
Specialized Phenom Expert Saddle
Shimano Dura Ace hubs to No Name carbon tubulars
Challenge Grifo Tubies
Crank Brothers Candy Pedals
Same everyday wheelset for gravel/training

Weight: 17lbs with tubies

One loving husband with 13 years of working in a shop to help put them all together and keep them running smoothly (and do parts write ups when she posts them online)!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Made some quiver changes, so an update post of sorts:

2010 Conundrum








2012 Pugsley








2013 Salsa Colossal








2013 All City Nature Boy


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

My new one I got in Sept, Scott Spark 920:


----------



## Gosabrs (Apr 4, 2014)

*My rides*

I'm only 4'10" so I have tiny bikes. I started with a Trek 820 which has been downgraded to a beater bike around work.

I moved onto a 2011 Specialized Myka which is pictured below. No updates except a bash guard. 








I also have a 2007 Giant OCR1 which feels like it was made just for me. I love it and completed a century ride on it in 2008. Since then I am become a dirt girl! 








And now to add an updated photo of the new pony... 2014 Giant Lust 1. Set it up tubeless and just love it!









I love reading and seeing that there are a ton of women riders out there!


----------



## sauvignonomatic (May 11, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to say hi. I'm 5'2" short 27" inseam. I have a Trek Fuel Ex 5.5. I have a small 15" frame and it seems to work out for me!

I'm from Shreveport, Louisiana but (thankfully) now I live in Salt Lake City! I mostly ride in Park City but I've been down to Draper a few times and have enjoyed it


----------



## MotoMad1 (May 29, 2014)

I have a Motobecane Fantom HT Trail. Sram setup, first time having disc brakes. So far I've added the red grips, spd pedals, a suspension seatpost, basic bike computer and bell. . Have a road bike on order for end of July. Been away from cycling for several years, back at it now for about 4 months and I'm hooked again. Happy Trails!


----------



## MotoMad1 (May 29, 2014)

And here i am on the trail with it.


----------



## TikiGoddess (Mar 24, 2013)

*Our dining room is taken over by 5 bikes, we love riding!*

Between my husband and I, there are 5 bikes that have taken over half of our dining area. We looove riding!









This is my husband trusty commuter, Novara Express equipped with a pannier for packing extra clothes and food.








My husband's trusty XC, 2012 Marin Indian Fire Trail 29er.








My 2012 Giant Rainier 29er.








And my full squish 2013 Cannondale Scarlet 1, aka "Bertha", because she's a big burly girl.








We're also trying to put back an old GF 98 Hookooekoo to life. I'll post pictures when she's done.

I'm a relatively tiny girl of 5"3'ish and 30inch inseam and unusually longer arms. I usually fit on a s/m women's and a s men's bike.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Just realized I've never really posted here!

Road Bike:
2012 Specialized Ruby Apex Compact
Size 57 XL WSD
SRAM Force 22 group set
Mavic Kysium wheels
Weighed in at 18.2 pounds with super heavy thick tires and Apex front derailleur. I need to get it a carbon seat post, but I ride enough gravel that I don't mind the heavier tires








The Mountain Bikes:
2013 Specialized S-Works Fate (hard tail)
Haven't upgraded anything because... well, why would I? 
Size 19 L WSD
Weighed in at 20.5lbs when the bike shop built it with tubes, test pedals... haven't reweighed with my SPDs and tubeless

2013 Specialized Epic Expert Carbon (full suspension)
Specialized carbon seat post and handlebars
Size 15 M
Have never weighed it... but it's a fatty compared to the Fate!








Cyclocross Bike:
2013 Specialized S-Works Crux frame
SRAM Force front and rear derailleurs, crankset
Avid Shorty Ultimate brakes
Thinking I'll convert to 1x10 here before 'cross season starts
Size 54
Weighed in at 19.1lbs... but I think that was without the carbon crankset. Looking to drop even more weight once I go 1x10
(Photo is with my old SRAM Apex parts)








Cyclocross Bike #2:
2012 Specialized Crux Comp Apex
It's in pieces because I cannibalized it for the S-Works, but now I have to put it all back together so I can have a pit bike...
Size 54
Weighs 21.5lbs as a complete bike
(Old photo with old wheels and group set)








I just sold my '12 Specialized Shiv TT bike... just never rode it. And my first bike since I was 12 years old was a '12 Giant Rainier 29er 0 that I sold about a year ago...

I'm 5'9.5" tall with a 34" inseam. The Fate is the first bike that I've never had to put a 75mm stem on... it fits well with the 90. All legs, no torso is me...


----------



## MotoMad1 (May 29, 2014)

*Got my newest Moto today!*

So glad to have a road bike again.


----------



## MotoMad1 (May 29, 2014)

Here it is with some upgrades. Jagwire teflon coated cables with white housing and some flashy white bar tape. Oh I love bikes!!!


----------



## Khiori (Aug 16, 2014)

My bike. It's taking over my hiking!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

After 7 years and lots of miles, time for a new ride.
Meet Kingsley









Had to dress her up a little bit:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Not sure if i posted my two newest ones. i will say, the pugsly has already been sold because i bought a fat bike with a suspension fork


----------



## jentorres (Jul 12, 2015)

*Newest Baby*

My first ever single track ride today on my new bike. Terrified and elated at the same time, love that feeling. (Am I nuts?) A root (forearm size), a sandy patch, and down hill curve all conspired to take me out. You know, what doesn't kill you... No hurts thou, so I am ready to get back out there. My newest, a 2016 Trek Cali, 27.5 (I'm too short for 29ers) It was my 50th b-day present to myself. I also have an around-the-town bike and a carbon (Trek) road bike.


----------

